# 12v/240v tv help/advise neede



## Miss66 (Aug 16, 2011)

Firstly i have just read the other post regards the tv issue but nothing there to really answer my questions, so here goes!!

Thinking of putting a 240v tv/dvd (poss a combi maybe seperate) in the camper, I know there are 12v versions out there but loads more choice with the 240v stuff and cheaper!! Its for a motorsport camper and 240v hook up's dont exsist in random fields so the only way of geting 240v is via the gen'e and dont want to have to fire that up late at night to watch tv  umm was thinking 12v-240v inverter? But was also thinking will this drain the leisure battery quickly? what size inverter will i need?........ Hopefully someone on here uses a similar setup and could give me some advise  cheers in advance


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

I use a small 100 watt job, does tv and satellite, works great, and my battery is fine, will depend on how much you have it on of course.
We also have 60 watt solar on the roof and that seems to keep pace did at the British GP for 5 days anyway.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Get one from Currys that has a 12 volt adapter, get a socket and lead from Maplins and use on your normal 12 volt supply.

Had mine for 3 years no problem.

Keith


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The trouble with an inverter is that it will cut out as the battery voltage drops and it will use more juice than a 12v tv powered direct.

I've just ordered one of these, they are LED instead of LCD
http://www.cubik12volt.co.uk/full_item_details_primaryimage_Detail.php?items_product_UID=10
for a new van and they come with both a 220/240v mains adaptor and a stabilised 12v adaptor that will allow the TV to still work as the voltage drops - most 12v tvs shut down when that happens in the same way as inverters.

They also say that the 18.5" model has a very wide viewing angle and I can tell you from bitter experience that the cheap 12v and/or240v ones don't, the picture vanishes or goes "negative" if you aren't viewing from straight ahead. I had to give up on one cheap one I bought because only one person at a time could watch a half decent picture.

And best of all in these difficult economic times they aren't made in China or Turkey they are made in County Durham!

You pays yer money ........ etc.

PS when it arrives, I'll post a review of how it works.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Stanner said:


> The trouble with an inverter is that it will cut out as the battery voltage drops and it will use more juice than a 12v tv powered direct.
> 
> I've just ordered one of these, they are LED instead of LCD
> http://www.cubik12volt.co.uk/full_item_details_primaryimage_Detail.php?items_product_UID=10
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble with an inverter is that it will cut out as the battery voltage drops and it will use more juice than a 12v tv powered direct.
> ...


Sound quality is a problem with a lot of flat screen sets. We have a 37" Freesat/Freeview Panasonic and have to listen to it through external speakers and that cost nearly £600 :roll:

We also have one of the £99 12" LCDs from Richer Sounds and that has fanatastic sound from the standard speakers.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Get one from Currys that has a 12 volt adapter, get a socket and lead from Maplins and use on your normal 12 volt supply.
> 
> Had mine for 3 years no problem.
> 
> Keith


I use a Comet own brand one in the same way with no problems when using the vans 12v supply.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Asda 16" LED TV "luxor" £85.. mains only.. Cheap and cheerful. BUT uses only 20w of power 1.6 amp ish, also has a USB input so you can save films to a hard drive or flash drive for playback......
Cheap 150w invertor off ebay sub £20 or Maplins for £30 and off you go....
Only downside if the viewing angle can sometimes be a bit poor but your not spending your ife in front of it and you can always move either the TV screen or you bum..  :lol:


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Richer sounds is where we got ours from , £109 with a 5 year warranty . Works on 12v , I use my jump starter power cord. Perfectly ok for our needs

Gary


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

gj1023 said:


> Richer sounds is where we got ours from , £109 with a 5 year warranty . Works on 12v , I use my jump starter power cord. Perfectly ok for our needs
> 
> Gary


Yep the Richer Sounds ones are brilliant and the sound is richer than most others as well (better than our much bigger Panasonic at home) but they don't seem to stock them "new" any more.
But some stores still have odd ones left "shop soiled or ex-display" for £59.95.


----------

